# Is there a HDMI or Component PCI card for Input?



## MrSpock2002

I'm looking to hook up my HD Cable Box to my computer. My monitor does not have HDMI, and my Hauppage 1800 only has S-Video/Composit inputs.

Is there any type of USB or PCI card to enable HDMI IN or Component IN to hook up my box to my computer using either of those high quality connections? I'd assume you'd probably need a capture software to use it?

I use WinTV 6 for Clear Qam and Analog TV as I dislike the WMCE application since it can not view Clear Qam right now.


----------



## alwaysAMD

http://business2-cnet.com.com/tv-tun...-32621539.html


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
http://business2-cnet.com.com/tv-tun...-32621539.html










I knew the price would be ridiculous.

If you think about it, HD input devices shouldn't be cheap.


----------



## h33b

christ. good luck finding one of those that won't cost your your soul.


----------



## MrSpock2002

****.... I suppose I'll just buy a bloody monitor with HDMI input! Good god.


----------



## kc1

I have been looking for the same thing try this:-

http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/12/b...ci-express-ca/


----------



## craigap

You could use an HD PVR
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html

Hook the STB up via component to the HD PVR and then you can record any channel on your STB even the premiums and HDs to the HDD. Play it from the HDD via the Graphics VGA-out to the Monitor via VGA-in connection.


----------



## Coma

Yup, the Blackmagic Design Intensity for HDMI and the HD PVR for Component.
Note that the Intensity card doesn't do HDCP, so HDMI probably won't work. The more expensive model has a lot of other inputs too (including Component), but it doesn't do hardware encoding so overall I'd say go for the HD PVR ($220 on newegg).


----------



## b0klau

Bump, I need any updates on this is there anything new out there? I need an HDMI input for my pc


----------



## ounderfla69

Somewhere there is a thread about this, To put HDCP into a computer you need a demuxer that takes the signal a splits the audio and video, which removes the HDCP. Then another box which then remuxes the signal back together again to HDMI without HDCP. Then one of those cards can be used to bring the signal into the PC. The boxes were expensive but it worked.


----------



## EvilGenius007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
Somewhere there is a thread about this, To put HDCP into a computer you need a demuxer that takes the signal a splits the audio and video, which removes the HDCP. Then another box which then remuxes the signal back together again to HDMI without HDCP. Then one of those cards can be used to bring the signal into the PC. The boxes were expensive but it worked.

Is this the thread you were thinking of?


----------

